# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  World Renaissance [Blue Monarch, Renaissance]

## xara

Το μπλε κρουαζιερόπλοιο που βρίσκεται δίπλα του, αρόδο, ποιό είναι;

----------


## George

Είναι το GRAND VICTORIA (ex WORLD RENESSANCE της ROC).

----------


## xara

Thanks

----------


## mastrokostas

Μήπως έχει πέραση κανείς από εδω ??

----------


## Apostolos

Ας συμπληρώσουμε ότι είναι ποιά το BLUE MONARCH ναυλωμένο στην Monarch Cruise Lines.

----------


## mastrokostas

Σ΄ αυτό το βαπόρι ξεκίνησα !
Πανέμορφο σκαρί ,ακόμη και μετά τριάντα χρόνια από την κατασκευή του ! 

279776jz3.jpg worldrenaissancelv9.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά πανέμορφο!!! Κρίμα που δέν είναι υπο την γαλανόλευκη...

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ ενα φοβερό link.... Blue Monarch και άλλα όμορφα πλοία!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Μιας και το εφερε η κουβεντα και 
ισως γιατι το πλοιο ειναι ομορφο αλλα
το αγαπανε και πολλοι απο εμας μια
Φωτο αφιερωμενη στο Μαστορα του Φορουμ...
Renaissance02.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μιας και το εφερε η κουβεντα και 
> ισως γιατι το πλοιο ειναι ομορφο αλλα
> το αγαπανε και πολλοι απο εμας μια
> Φωτο αφιερωμενη στο Μαστορα του Φορουμ...
> Renaissance02.jpg


Σ΄ ευχαριστω ,να σαι καλα ! Εδω ειναι οταν το ειχαν οι Γαλλοι !
Δεν το αγαπαμε ,το λατρευουμε !

----------


## mastrokostas

Καπου στα Νορβηγικα φιορθ .

----------


## nautikos

Να σημειωσω οτι για φετος το πλοιο ξεχειμωνιαζει λιγο μακρυα μας, στην Κωνσταντινουπολη. Θα προτιμουσα να την ''εβγαζε'' προς ΝΜΔ μερια, για να το θαυμαζουμε και λιγο απο κοντα. Βεβαια απο τελος Μαρτιου αρχες Απριλιου αρχιζουν οι κρουαζιερες του 2008, οποτε και θα το ξαναδουμε. 

bm.jpg
Φωτο : 12/2007

----------


## mastrokostas

Η Disco 
Πόσα βράδια έχω περάσει εδώ μέσα και πόσες αναμνήσεις υπάρχουν από αυτόν τον χώρο , δεν μπορώ να σας πω . Χοροί ατελείωτοι ,ποτά ,σαμπάνιες ,γιορτές Χριστούγεννα, πρωτοχρονιές, γενέθλια .... Αχ!Ax!


Ή πλώρη !!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πραγματικά υπέροχη πλώρη.

Αλλά πάρα πολύ όμορφη και η φωτογραφία.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ο Βαποραρος μου στον Αμαζόνιο κοντά στο χωριό Ινδιάνων Boca do Valeria 
scan0005bq6.jpg

το χωριο 
scan0007bu6.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

γαμωτο παλι τη γλυτωσε ο μαστροκωστας!!!παλι μεινανανε αταιστοι οι καημενοι οι κροκοδειλοι.........

----------


## mastrokostas

Τι να φανε από μένα !Εγώ δεν τρώγομαι με τίποτα !

Αρόδου στο Tobago στην Καραϊβική .
scan0008vi1.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Εκει στον _Αμαζονιο_ mastrokostas με τα ψυγεια (αναρροφησεις) ειχατε μεγαλα προβληματα? Ποσο ενοχλητικα ηταν, λαμβανατε καποια μετρα αντιμετωπισης?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εκει στον _Αμαζονιο_ mastrokostas με τα ψυγεια (αναρροφησεις) ειχατε μεγαλα προβληματα? Ποσο ενοχλητικα ηταν, λαμβανατε καποια μετρα αντιμετωπισης?


Τεράστια προβλήματα θυμάμαι ! Με τα μύδια που ψοφούσαν από το γλυκό νερό , αν αυτό εννοείς .Την πρώτη φορά που μπήκαμε την πρώτη χρονιά, παραλίγο να πάθουμε blackout  ,διότι μπαζαρανε οι θερμοκρασίες και δεν ξέραμε τι γίνεται .Μετά είχαν το νου τους οι μηχανικοί και τα καθάριζαν .Μετά θυμάμαι ότι από το χώμα που είχε το νερό τα ψυγεία γυάλιζαν .

----------


## nautikos

Φανταζομαι επισης οτι και η λασπουρια του ποταμου θα πρεπει να βουλωνει τα ψυγεια...

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν θυμάμαι να είχαμε πρόβλημα με βουλώματα από την λάσπη.Μόνο με τα μύδια, αλλά μιλάμε για πανικό κάθε φορά που μπαίναμε ! Η άμμος που υπήρχε στο νερό λειτουργούσε σαν αμμοβολη , γι αυτό και τα ψυγεία γυάλιζαν .

----------


## kalypso

> Αρόδου στο Tobago στην Καραϊβική .


 
χμ!!!ο παίδαρος με το σορτσάκι εσύ είσαι????

----------


## mastrokostas

> χμ!!!ο παίδαρος με το σορτσάκι εσύ είσαι????


Ο παίδαρος με το σορτσάκι είναι μια αδερφή καζινιερος !Εγώ ο παιδαρος φωτογραφίζω !

----------


## adam

Ωραία ταξίδια αυτά mastrokosta για  πεσμου        σαν μηχανικός στην roc πληρώθηκες ??? Η τα πλήρωσες τελικά μονώσου

----------


## mastrokostas

Ηλεκτρολόγος ήμουν φίλε μου , και ταξίδευα όταν ήταν καθαρά Ηπειρωτική . Από λεφτά ....άστα να πανε .Δράμα !Αλλά ας όψεται η ανεργία που υπήρχε τότε στην ναυτιλία .

----------


## mastrokostas

Και η πρύμη του ,στην Macapa του Αμαζόνιου .

----------


## JASON12345

Φοβερή φωτογραφία.
Αυτά τα καράβια ρε παιδί μου είναι φοβερο πως έχουν φτάσει σε όλες τις γωνιές του κοσμου.
Άμα είχαν φωνή θα είχαμε να μάθουμε πάραπολλά από αυτά.Σοφά αντικείμενα.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου JASON12345, τα πλοία είναι άψυχα τα πάνε όμως ψυχές που έχουν όλες αυτές τις εμπειρίες που βλέπεις...( πχ ο mastrokostas). Ρώτα να σου λύσει τις απορίες που πιθανόν έχεις να μάθεις εσύ και άλλοι φίλοι  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

To Blue Monarch στο λιμάνι της Ρόδο χτές.
blumonarch1.jpg

blumonarch2.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Στην πρωτη φωτο ο φακος εκανε θαυματα

----------


## mastrokostas

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑχ! Ο βαπόραρος μου !!!!Ακόμα και στα γεράματα του κούκλα είναι !

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιος ο παιχτης

----------


## Apostolos

Τέτοια πλώρη.... μιλάμε για καλιτέχνημα!

----------


## mastrokostas

Που να την βλέπεις να βουτάει στον Bay με ζόρικο καιρό !
Και επάνω έχει και μια πισίνα για το πλήρωμα .Μεγαλεία για ένα βαπόρι του 66.

----------


## nautikos

> Και επάνω έχει και μια πισίνα για το πλήρωμα .Μεγαλεία για ένα βαπόρι του 66.


Φανταζομαι οτι μιλας για τη μικρουλα πισινα, πισω απο τον μικρο κυματοθραυστη της πλωρης. Γενικα την χρησιμοποιουσε το πληρωμα ή ηταν συνηθως αδεια (οπως συμβαινει σε αρκετα ποντοπορα πλοια)?

Επισης πριν γινει η μετασκευη στο ντεκ κατω απο τη γεφυρα, υπηρχαν σε αυτο 2 μπιγες και ενα hatch για provisions. Μετα απο που γινοταν ο ανεφοδιασμος του πλοιου με προμηθειες?

----------


## mastrokostas

Όσο ήμουν δόκιμος περνάμε τηλ το μηχανοστάσιο και μας την γέμιζαν, αλλά γενικά δεν πολύ πήγαινε το πλήρωμα .Μετά χρησιμοποιούσα την πρυμιά των επιβατών ,που ειχε και ωραιο κοσμο ,αλλα μόνο τις αργίες .Τις μπιγες τις έβγαλε τον χειμώνα 1985 ,και έκανε καμπινές στην θέσει του αμπαριού .Τις προμήθειες τις έπαιρνε από ένα μπαρκαριζο. Στο αμπάρι έβαζαν μόνο μοκέτες , ταπετσαρίες , παλιά κρεβάτια ,και ότι σαβούρα υπήρχε . Το χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν αποθήκη .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μία ακόμα φωτογραφία για το φίλο μου τον mastrokosta αν και για να τις βγάλω δεν ξέρεις τι έπαθα ...


blumonarch4.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Σ΄ ευχαριστώ Νίκο , είναι πολύ ωραίες .Σε αυτό το βαπόρι έχω περπατήσει κάθε του εκατοστό .Από το άλμπουρο στις σεντίνες και από το forpickστο τουνελι 
Κάθε Κυριακή τα καλοκαίρια ήμασταν Ρόδο και φεύγαμε το βράδυ .Είχε νοικίασμα αυτοκίνητου και δρόμο με κάποια έπιπλα  :Wink: για καμιά παραλία .

----------


## mastrokostas

Και τα καταστρωματα!

----------


## mastrokostas

Σημερα στον Πειραια !

----------


## mastrokostas

Και η γεφυρα του.

----------


## Haddock

Για τα χρόνια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες, Κωνσταντίνου και Ελένης σήμερα!!

Σπάνιες φωτογραφίες του Renaissance από τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1976, στο Prince Rupert Harbour της Αλάσκας.

2479514370_142067fe4a_b.jpg

2479514770_ee834819f7_b.jpg

Copyright

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά τραβηγμένη απο το Κνωσσός Παλάς. Φυσικά αφιερωμένη στους φίλους paroskayak and mastrokostas  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

Χαρτινο μοντελακι του *World Renaissance* με τα ομορφα χρωματα της _Ηπειρωτικης_ που κοσμει την βιβλιοθηκη μου._ Mastrokostas_ πως σου φαινεται, δεν ειναι κουκλα :Very Happy: ? (Διαστασεις 56x9x16 cm)

----------


## mastrokostas

> Χαρτινο μοντελακι του *World Renaissance* με τα ομορφα χρωματα της _Ηπειρωτικης_ που κοσμει την βιβλιοθηκη μου._ Mastrokostas_ πως σου φαινεται, δεν ειναι κουκλα? (Διαστασεις 56x9x16 cm)
> 
> wrm.jpg


Α π ι θ α ν ο !Υ Π Ε Ρ Ο Χ Ο!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά τραβηγμένη απο το Κνωσσός Παλάς. Φυσικά αφιερωμένη στους φίλους paroskayak and mastrokostas 
> 
> bluemonarch.jpg


Φίλε Leoνα σε ευχαριστήσω για την αφιέρωση .Το βλέπω χαράματα που είναι δίπλα στον Πειραιά , και σαν να βλέπω το πλήρωμα τοτε ,που μόλις πέφταμε δίπλα ,έτρεχαν να πανε στο σπίτι στα πεταχτά ,να δουν την οικογένεια έστω για λίγες ώρες , κουβαλώντας διάφορες τσάντες με ψώνια , και άπλυτα .

----------


## nautikos

Την περασμενη Παρασκευη το* Blue Monarch* δεν απεπλευσε για την προγραμματισμενη του 7ημερη κρουαζιερα. Ο λογος ειναι η ακινητοποιηση του απο τα σωματεια *ΠΕΜΕΝ* και *ΣΤΕΦΕΝΣΩΝ*, διαμαρτυρωμενα για το δουλεμπόριο και τον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα στα κρουαζιερόπλοια που αποπλέουν από τον Πειραιά. Περισσοτερα στο συννημενο.




> Μπλόκο στο δουλεμπόριοΜπλόκο στο δουλεμπόριο και τον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα που οργιάζουν στα κρουαζιερόπλοια που αποπλέουν από την Ακτή Ξαβέρη του Πειραιά, έστησαν ξανά χτες το μεσημέρι οι ταξικές δυνάμεις των σωματείων *ΠΕΜΕΝ* και *ΣΤΕΦΕΝΣΩΝ*. Ακινητοποίησαν το πλοίο *«BLUE MONARCH»,* όπου η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία, με τις πλάτες του ΥΕΝ και της πλειοψηφίας της Πανελλήνιας Ναυτικής Ομοσπονδίας, παραβιάζει κάθε ίχνος ακόμα και αυτής της ελλιπέστατης ναυτεργατικής νομοθεσίας και έχει τους Ελληνες ναυτεργάτες στο καράβι υπό καθεστώς «μαύρης εργασίας»! Σε ακόμα χειρότερη μοίρα βρίσκονται οι αλλοδαποί ναυτεργάτες που αποτελούν την πλειοψηφία του πληρώματος. Ολοι είναι χαμηλόμισθοι, ανασφάλιστοι και χωρίς συνδικαλιστική εκπροσώπηση.
> Σύμφωνα με απόφαση των Σωματείων, *το πλοίο, το οποίο είχε προγραμματισμένο απόπλου χτες στις 8 το βράδυ, θα παραμείνει δεμένο στο λιμάνι μέχρι να τεθεί σε ισχύ για τους Ελληνες ναυτεργάτες η Συλλογική Σύμβαση Εργασίας των Μεσογειακών - Τουριστικών πλοίων και να ασφαλιστούν.* Σήμερα, η κινητοποίηση θα επεκταθεί στα κρουαζιερόπλοια *«ORIENT QUEEN»* της εταιρείας «CORE MARINE» και *«AIDA»,* τα οποία αναμένονται να καταπλεύσουν στο λιμάνι. Στο πρώτο, από τους 319 ναυτεργάτες πλήρωμα, είναι ναυτολογημένοι 52 Ελληνες, αντί για 72 που προβλέπει ακόμα και αυτή η κατάπτυστη εγκριτική πράξη. Ενώ στο δεύτερο δεν υπάρχει ναυτολογημένος Ελληνας ναυτεργάτης.
> Σε ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσαν τα δύο ναυτεργατικά σωματεία καλούν τους ναυτεργάτες μέσα και έξω από τα πλοία να αγωνιστούν για να επιβάλουν την εφαρμογή των δικαιωμάτων τους.


Πηγη:www1.rizospastis.gr

----------


## scoufgian

> Την περασμενη Παρασκευη το* Blue Monarch* δεν απεπλευσε για την προγραμματισμενη του 7ημερη κρουαζιερα. Ο λογος ειναι η ακινητοποιηση του απο τα σωματεια *ΠΕΜΕΝ* και *ΣΤΕΦΕΝΣΩΝ*, διαμαρτυρωμενα για το δουλεμπόριο και τον εργασιακό μεσαίωνα στα κρουαζιερόπλοια που αποπλέουν από τον Πειραιά. Περισσοτερα στο συννημενο.
> 
> Πηγη:www1.rizospastis.gr


πραγματι ετσι ειναι ,οπως μας τα λεει ,ο φιλος μας, ο ναυτικος.Μαλιστα, το Σαββατο ,με τη βοηθεια ρυμουλκων ,αλλαξε θεση, μεσα στο προλιμενα ,απ οπου και οι φωτογραφιες

----------


## Nautikos II

Μπραβο ομορφες φωτο και ομορφο πλοιο

*Υ/Γ:* ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ *ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕΣ* ΚΑΙ*ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ*

----------


## scoufgian

> *Υ/Γ:* ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ *ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕΣ* ΚΑΙ*ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ*


κοιταξε σ αυτα ειμαι τυπικος............το μονο που με χαλασε ηταν οτι καθε τρεις και λιγο περναγανε περα δωθε τα ιπταμενα δελφινια και ο μπρουφας και με ενοχλουσανε.φλαπ-φλουπ,περα δωθε..........κατα τα αλλα ηταν καλα.......καλα φαγαμε και καλα ηπιαμε ......:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## petrosal

Σημερα ,αυριο, θα παει και στον Ν.Μωλο μια βολτα.

----------


## Django

Είναι πανέμορφο, όντως. Η πλωρια υπερκατασκευή κι ας είναι ενα ντεκ μόνο, εμποδίζει την θέα από την γέφυρα. Συντομα θα έχετε κι από εμένα φωτογραφίες.

----------


## mastrovasilis

όντως πανέμορφο σκαρί και διαχρονικό. Που είναι ο mastrokostas να θαυμάσει το καμάρι του....

----------


## mastrokostas

> Είναι πανέμορφο, όντως. Η πλωρια υπερκατασκευή κι ας είναι ενα ντεκ μόνο, εμποδίζει την θέα από την γέφυρα. Συντομα θα έχετε κι από εμένα φωτογραφίες.


Τι θέα προς τα που ?Προς την πλώρη ? Ναι  δεν φαίνεται πλέων όλη η πλώρη , μόνο ένα μικρό κομμάτι κατάπλωρα .

----------


## giannisk88

Κατα τη γνώμη μου αν το ένα ντέκ αυτό της υπερκατασκευής το εκαναν στη πρύμνη πιστεύω οτι θα ήταν ακόμη πιό ωραίο!!Για φανταστήτε το...

----------


## Django

Μιλάω για την πλώρη. Δυστυχώς κοβεται κατα πολύ η θέα. Μαστοκώστα με καταλάβατε απόλυτα, μάλλον αυτή την μικρή πληροφορία την ξέρετε καλύτερα (και νωρίτερα) από εμένα. 

Οσο αφορά την πρύμη, την θεωρώ κομψοτέχνημα και καμία υπερκατασκευή δεν πρέπει να κλέισει ένα από τα πιο δυνατά σημεία του πλοίου τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα. Το χειρότερο είναι οτι για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει κάποιο βάρβαρο χέρι να ξυλώσει τα ξύλινα decks. Μπρρρ..

----------


## giannisk88

Σεβαστότατη η αποψή σου φίλε μου!!

----------


## dk

Πειραιας 25/7

SPA50994.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μιλάω για την πλώρη. Δυστυχώς κοβεται κατα πολύ η θέα. Μαστοκώστα με καταλάβατε απόλυτα, μάλλον αυτή την μικρή πληροφορία την ξέρετε καλύτερα (και νωρίτερα) από εμένα. 
> 
> Οσο αφορά την πρύμη, την θεωρώ κομψοτέχνημα και καμία υπερκατασκευή δεν πρέπει να κλέισει ένα από τα πιο δυνατά σημεία του πλοίου τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα. Το χειρότερο είναι οτι για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει κάποιο βάρβαρο χέρι να ξυλώσει τα ξύλινα decks. Μπρρρ..


Το είχα προλάβει και χωρίς την μετασκευή... αυτήν με τις μπίγες .Όσο για την πρύμη ,θέλω να πω ότι αυτού του τύπου βαπόρια , που πλέον είναι λίγα ,όπως το QE 2 , το SagaRoseSagaRubyκτλ όλη η ομορφιά είναι στην πρύμη και στα ανοικτά ξύλινα καταστρώματα . Οπότε και εγώ θεωρώ ότι μια υπερκατασκευή στην πρύμη θα ήταν έκτρωμα .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

To "Blue Monarch" στη Ρόδο.
Το ωραιότερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, κατά τη γνώμη μου, μετά το "Salamis Glory". Tα κριτήρια, βέβαια, για τον καθένα είναι διαφορετικά. Αλλά πέστε μου ποιο από τα καινούρια κρουαζιερόπλοια παραβάλλεται με αυτά τα δύο;

Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στη Ρόδο την Κυριακή 13 Ιουλίου 2008 και η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί από το "Blue Star ΙΙ".

Η υπέροχη, πραγματικά, πρύμνη του.

Το Blue Monarch στη Ρόδο.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Blue Monarch" στην καλδέρα της Σαντορίνης το Σάββατο 26 Ιουλίου 2008.
Είναι που είναι μαγική η καλδέρα, φανταστείτε να είναι κοντά μας και το "Blue Monarch".
Για αυτό όταν το είδαμε από ψηλά κατεβήκαμε στο παλιό λιμάνι των Φηρών για να το δούμε από πιο κοντά.

Φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους, αλλά ιδιαίτερα στον Mastrokosta και τον Django.

Το Blue Monarch  στην καλδέρα.jpg

Το Blue Monarch  στην καλδέρα ΙΙ.jpg

To Blue Monarch στην καλδέρα ΙΙΙ.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Roi... Να είσαι πάντα καλά, να μας ανεβάζεις φώτο!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το "Blue Monarch" στην καλδέρα της Σαντορίνης το Σάββατο 26 Ιουλίου 2008.
> Είναι που είναι μαγική η καλδέρα, φανταστείτε να είναι κοντά μας και το "Blue Monarch".
> Για αυτό όταν το είδαμε από ψηλά κατεβήκαμε στο παλιό λιμάνι των Φηρών για να το δούμε από πιο κοντά.
> 
> Φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους, αλλά ιδιαίτερα στον Mastrokosta και τον Django.
> 
> Το Blue Monarch  στην καλδέρα.jpg
> 
> Το Blue Monarch  στην καλδέρα ΙΙ.jpg
> ...


Μαστρο Κώστα η γιρλάντα έχει καμένες λάμπες εκέι πρύμα και στην τσιμινιέρα... Μήπως να βέλουμε και κανα φως στη σκάλα; :Very Happy: 
...Έτσι για νξα θυμάσαι τα παλιά :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το "Blue Monarch" στην καλδέρα της Σαντορίνης το Σάββατο 26 Ιουλίου 2008.
> Είναι που είναι μαγική η καλδέρα, φανταστείτε να είναι κοντά μας και το "Blue Monarch".
> Για αυτό όταν το είδαμε από ψηλά κατεβήκαμε στο παλιό λιμάνι των Φηρών για να το δούμε από πιο κοντά.
> 
> Φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους, αλλά ιδιαίτερα στον Mastrokosta και τον Django.
> 
> Το Blue Monarch  στην καλδέρα.jpg
> 
> Το Blue Monarch  στην καλδέρα ΙΙ.jpg
> ...


Φίλε μου Roi να σε ευχαριστήσω για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες σου, αλλά και για την αφιερώσει σου. Είναι και αυτό ξεχωριστώ βαπόρι για μένα .Το θεωρώ το ποιο ωραίο από αυτά που έχω κάνει .Βαπόρια που σε ταξιδεύουν σε μακρινές θάλασσες, αλλά σε φέρνουν πάλι πίσω με ασφάλεια ... τα αγαπάς .  




> Μαστρο Κώστα η γιρλάντα έχει καμένες λάμπες εκέι πρύμα και στην τσιμινιέρα... Μήπως να βέλουμε και κανα φως στη σκάλα;
> ...Έτσι για νξα θυμάσαι τα παλιά


Να πάρουμε έναν ναύτη, να μας βοηθήσει να την κατεβάσουμε, και να τις αλλάξουμε ρε Παναγιώτη .
Αν βάλουμε φώτα στην σκάλα θα γίνουμε πολεμικό βαπόρι και όχι κρουαζιερόπλοιο .Άλλωστε φέγγουν καλά οι προβολείς βαρκών

----------


## parianos

Εν πλω....

BLUE MONARCH (1).jpg

BLUE MONARCH (2).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αν και τα μπλέ του πάνε πολύ, εγώ το προτιμούσα με τη μπέζ φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής. 

Όταν το έβλεπα στον Πειραιά τη δεκαετία του 80, ανάμεσα στα *Β*απόρια της εποχής (ΑΤΛΑΣ, ROMANZA κλπ), δεν μου γέμιζε το μάτι. Τώρα, ανάμεσα στα μοντέρνα κουτιά της μαζικής κρουαζιέρας, είναι μια όαση.

Εδώ στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον, ανάμεσα στα πεύκα του Αιγαίου. 
Ελπίζω να επενδύσουν τα αφεντικά του στο καράβι και να μην το χάσουμε με το solas 2010.

World Renaissance 1988broch.jpg
Aπό την μπροσούρα της Ηπειρωτικής, του 1988.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αν και τα μπλέ του πάνε πολύ, εγώ το προτιμούσα με τη μπέζ φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής. 
> 
> Όταν το έβλεπα στον Πειραιά τη δεκαετία του 80, ανάμεσα στα *Β*απόρια της εποχής (ΑΤΛΑΣ, ROMANZA κλπ), δεν μου γέμιζε το μάτι. Τώρα, ανάμεσα στα μοντέρνα κουτιά της μαζικής κρουαζιέρας, είναι μια όαση.
> 
> Εδώ στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον, ανάμεσα στα πεύκα του Αιγαίου. 
> Ελπίζω να επενδύσουν τα αφεντικά του στο καράβι και να μην το χάσουμε με το solas 2010.
> 
> World Renaissance 1988broch.jpg
> Aπό την μπροσούρα της Ηπειρωτικής, του 1988.


Φίλε μου Ellinis ,όσο το βλέπω και ταξιδεύει νιώθω ότι ζω ακόμη .Ελπίζω να ταξιδεύει για χρόνια ακόμη .
Η φωτογραφεία αυτή είναι απο την Ιτέα ,όταν κάναμε 14 ήμερες κρουαζιέρες απο Βενετία –Dubrovnik-Κατακολο –Πειραιάς-Κωνσταντινούπολη –Βάρνα- Odessa- Yalta –Μύκονος –Ιτέα – Κέρκυρα –Messina– Genoa .Και πίσω πάλι .

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραία κρουαζιέρα, πέντε θαλασσες σε 2 εβδομάδες! Αδριατική-Ιόνιο-Αιγαίο-Προποντίδα-Εύξεινος. Πρέπει να ήταν ωραία εμπειρία μαστροκόστα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ισως το ομορφότερο (μαζί με το STELLA SOLARIS και STELLA OCEANIS) κρουαζιερόπλοιο που πέρασε από την Ελλάδα. Η Κατρίν Ντενέβ της θάλασσας όπως την ανέφερε συχνά ο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ.

----------


## despo

Τι γίνεται με την πανέμορφη Γαλλίδα ?. Σε 1 το πολύ 1,5 μήνα θα πρέπει να 'διαλύσει' το αγκυροβόλιο που σχηματίζεται καθε χειμώνα στην Ξαβερίου και δεν έχει τουλάχιστον μεχρι στιγμής κάποιο έργο στα μέρη μας. Και βέβαια δεν είναι στο ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς της πρωην Monarch - νυν Modern Classic Cruises.

----------


## dimitris

Aπο το Ρυμουλκο Ιασων αυτη τη στιγμη ρυμουλκουμενο για Περαμα.

----------


## Leo

Για την γιορτή σου Μαστροκώστα!! Το αγαπημένο σου και τις καλύτερες ευχές μου. Να σε χαιρόμαστε κι εμείς που σ αγαπάμε... Χρόνια Πολλά

P107042011.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Για την γιορτή σου Μαστροκώστα!! Το αγαπημένο σου και τις καλύτερες ευχές μου. Να σε χαιρόμαστε κι εμείς που σ αγαπάμε... Χρόνια Πολλά
> 
> P107042011.jpg


Καλέ μου φίλε Leo !Σ ευχαριστώ για το δώρο σου .Βλέπω αυτήν την πρύμη  ,και θυμάμαι τις ατελείωτες ώρες που καθόμουν ακουμπισμένος στα ρέλια και αγνάντευα το πέλαγος .Έχω άπυρες αναμνήσεις από αυτό το βαπόρι .Διαβάζοντας της προάλλες ένα βιβλίο για τον Καββαδία ,γραφεί δυο λόγια και ο καπεταν ¶γγελος ο Μπενετατος με τον όποιο έχω κάνει σε αυτό το βαπόρι . Και πάλι σ ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## polykas

> Καλέ μου φίλε Leo !Σ ευχαριστώ για το δώρο σου .Βλέπω αυτήν την πρύμη  ,και θυμάμαι τις ατελείωτες ώρες που καθόμουν ακουμπισμένος στα ρέλια και αγνάντευα το πέλαγος .Έχω άπυρες αναμνήσεις από αυτό το βαπόρι .Διαβάζοντας της προάλλες ένα βιβλίο για τον Καββαδία ,γραφεί δυο λόγια και ο καπεταν ¶γγελος ο Μπενετατος με τον όποιο έχω κάνει σε αυτό το βαπόρι . Και πάλι σ ευχαριστώ !!


_Να βάλω και εγώ μία φωτό του πλοίου στο Πέραμα και να ευχηθώ στον φίλο ''mastokosta ''ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ για την ονομαστική εορτή του._

P5090016.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

> _Να βάλω και εγώ μία φωτό του πλοίου στο Πέραμα και να ευχηθώ στον φίλο ''mastokosta ''ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ για την ονομαστική εορτή του._
> 
> P5090016.JPG


 Σ ευχαριστω Γιωργο να σαι καλα !!!

----------


## Rocinante

Μια πολυ κοντινη για ενα καλο φιλο για να αγναντεψει ξανα το πελαγος  :Very Happy: 
blue mon.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μια πολυ κοντινη για ενα καλο φιλο για να αγναντεψει ξανα το πελαγος


Σε υπερ ευχαριστω !!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Απ αυτο το βαπορι κανα νεο ????Θα λυσει φετος καβους ?

----------


## despo

Δεν φαίνεται τίποτα στον ορίζοντα - Αβέβαιο το μέλλον του δυστυχώς.

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ κάποιες φωτογραφίες από κάποιον επιβάτη στο World Renaissance όταν ήταν ναυλωμένο από την Costa Line .¶λλες εποχές .Τότε στην Καραϊβική κυκλοφορούσαν πλοία σαν το Aggelina Lauro  ,Amerikanis ,Victoria, Carla C κ.λ.π

----------


## cpt babis

Για το φιλο mastrokostas :Wink: 
DSC00419.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

World Renaissance μια αεροφωτογραφια του Γ.Κουρουπη αφιερωμενη στον GIANNHSMANGOURIS .Φωτο απο την εποχη της δοξας πλοιου και εταιρειας


world rennaisance air.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Ξύνεις πληγές τώρα Κώστα !Η φωτογραφεία είναι φανταστική, αλλά και το βαπόρι μοναδικό !Ξέρουμε την ημερομηνία που τραβήχτηκε η φωτο ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AWANI DREAM χειμωνας 1998 μολις εχει ερθει απο την σιγκαπουρη.Στα δεξια του πλοιου βλεπουμε την κλασικη πια BMW, του κυριου αντρεα που ειχε ερθει οικογενιακως να προηπαντησει το κλασικο στολιδι του στολου του.Ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον GIANNHSMANJOURIS οπου και ειμασταν μαζι σε αυτη την στιγμη


net (223).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Tobaco island στην Καραϊβική .Αρόδου και βάρκες για να βγαίνουν οι επιβάτες στην παραλία .Εδώ φτάναμε την νύχτα, ερχόμενοι από το Trinidad ,και μόλις τελείωνε το standby ,παιρναμε τις πετονιές και στη πρύμη για ψάρεμα . 

σάρωση0010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραία μέρη και όταν η παρέα είναι καλή γίνονται ακόμη καλύτερα...

Με την ευκαιρία, κάποιος μου είπε οτι το καράβι πήγε στις ντάνες της Ελευσίνας. Ξέρουμε κατί τέτοιο;

----------


## helatros68

Το πλοιο στις 14.11.2009 ηταν στην Σαλαμινα.
blue monarch 14.11.09.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καταπληκτική! Με τζιπάκι πήγες?

----------


## helatros68

Οχι Αποστολε σταματησα πριν τον χωματοδρομο και μετα κατηφορησα λιγο με τα ποδια.

----------


## polykas

> Το πλοιο στις 14.11.2009 ηταν στην Σαλαμινα.
> blue monarch 14.11.09.jpg


*Yπέροχη φωτογραφία Παύλο,με ένα όμορφο πλοίο...*

----------


## helatros68

Ακομα μια φωτο του πλοιου στην Σαλαμινα στις 21.11.09

blue monarch 21.11.09.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

World Renaissance στην χωρα της Πατμου το 1990
05c3bcb6.jpg 

και αποπλους απο το ακρ.της Κουμανας...
001-10.jpg

Ζητω συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα αλλα το σκανερ μου δεν θα το χαρακτηριζα και ως "τεχνολογικη υπερβολη"!!Αφιερωμενες στους Mastrokostas,Leo,Apostolos και σε ολους τους φιλους αυτου του πανεμορφου σκαριου!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα απθανο σκαρι με τα τιμημενα χρωματα της Ηπειρωτικης.Απο τα 30 του, το 1995 , αρχισαν τα σκαμπανευασματα της καριερας του.Σημερα περιμενει στα 45 του να δει τι θα πουν οι <κανονισμοι>.Για να δουμε.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και μία νοσταλγική φωτογραφία του ως σκέτο Renaissance της Paquet πριν την αγορά του από την Ηπειρωτική και το κλείσιμο του πλωριού observation deck για να δημιουργηθούν επιπλέον καμπίνες (πληρώματος αν θυμάμαι καλά).

renaissance2.jpg
Φωτογραφία shipsnostalgia

----------


## mastrokostas

Απ όπου και αν το δεις ,είναι απίθανο βαπόρι !
Αυτό κλείστηκε σε μια μίνι μετασκευή τον Φεβρουάριο του 1985 ,όταν επέστρεψε από τα ταξίδια του στην Νότια Αφρική , και έγιναν καμπίνες επιβατών .Από κάτω ήταν αμπάρι που το είχαν για αποθήκη, γεμάτο με διάφορα πράγματα ,κρεβάτια ,στρώματα, μοκέτες , ταπετσαρίες κτλ . Μέσα σε όλα αυτά, υπήρχε και ένα φέρετρο ,για κάθε ανάγκη ,μιας και η πλειοψηφία των επιβατών συνήθως ήταν μεγάλης ηλικίας .
Η εταιρία είχε έναν Αρχιψυκτικο , που πήγαινε από βαπόρι σε βαπόρι και μαζί με τους ψυκτικούς των πλοίων ,και έκανε επισκευές στα διάφορα ψυκτικά μηχανήματα .
Ο Μαστροτάκης ,ήταν τεχνικός από τους λίγους !Μεγαλωμένος στην Αίγυπτο ,όπου μιλούσε , Αγγλικά , Γαλλικά ,Ισπανικά, Ιταλικά , Αραβικά και φυσικά Ελληνικά .Το μόνο του ελάττωμα ήταν ότι έπινε λίγο πάρα πάνω καμια φορα.
Μια βραδιά που τα είχε κοπανίσει ,αντί για την καμπίνα του ,την έκανε στο αμπάρι ,πήρε ένα στρωματάκι από αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσαν στις πολυθρόνες της πισίνας ,το έβαλε μέσα στο φέρετρο ,έσβησε τα φώτα ,και την έπεσε για ύπνο .Λόγο του ότι ήταν και αρκετά ψηλός ,τα πόδια του εξείχαν αρκετά .Όταν κατέβηκε ο ναύτης για να κάνει την ωριαία περιπόλια, ανάβει τα φώτα για να δει καλύτερα τον χώρο, και βλέπει δυο πόδια να εξέχουν από το φέρετρο !!!!
Τα σκαλοπάτια τα ανέβηκε πέντε-πεντε μέχρι την γέφυρα , όπου προσπαθούσε να πείσει τον υποπλοίαρχος ,ότι υπάρχει νεκρός στο αμπάρι και μάλιστα μέσα στο φέρετρο , αλλά και τι έγινε όταν πήγαν όλοι κάτω και ξύπνησε ο Μαστροτάκης και άρχισε να κουνιέται !!!Χαμός, μιας και ο φωτισμός δεν ήταν και πολύ καλός , όταν ακούγετε η φωνή του .
-Ρε θα με αφήσετε να κοιμηθώ σήμερα !! Και εγινε χαμος απο τα γελια!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Είχαμε τόσο καιρό να διβάσουμε μια ιστορία σου.... Να σαι καλά Κώστα!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα πρέπει να τονίσω ιδιαίτερα ,τον σεβασμό που όλοι είχαμε στο πρόσωπο του !Όταν δεν έπινε και είναι αλήθεια ότι δεν έπινε συχνά ,ήταν απίθανος άνθρωπος !ΚΥΡΙΟΣ .
Aς ειναι καλά όπου και αν είναι !!!

----------


## Trakman

Απίστευτη ιστορία!!!!! Από αυτές που και μόνο να τις σκεφτείς ξεκαρδίζεσαι στα γέλια!!!! Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

WORLD RENAISSANCE το 1995 στον πειραια στο ξεκινημα μιας νεας κρουαζιερας.

film (168).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Α-Π-Ι-Σ-Τ-Ε-Υ-Τ-Η

----------


## senlac

Ταξίδεψα μαζί του το καλοκαίρι του 1995, 7ήμερη κρουαζιέρα σε Ισραήλ (Χάιφα) και νησιά Αιγαίου. Το λάτρεψα. Ήμουν τότε 12 χρονών και την έβγαζα συνέχεια στη γέφυρα με τον ύπαρχο, τον καπτά-Κώστα και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά, συζητώντας για το ΘΡΥΛΟ και για ναυτικές ιστορίες. Υπέροχο βαπόρι, απέπνεε έναν απίστευτο αέρα. Ίσως να φταίει το όνομα του, ίσως οι σχεδιαστικές γραμμές του και η Γαλλική καταγωγή του.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είπαμε, η Κατρίν Ντενέβ των πλοίων.

----------


## stratoscy

Εγώ δεν το ταξίδεψα αλλά μόνο από τις φωτογραφίες το λατρεψα!!!!

----------


## Natsios

Σε σημερινό ρεπορτο αγοροπωλησιων πλοίων μαζί με την πώληση του Superfast V υπήρχε και το ακόλουθο

NAME BLUE MONARCH
TYPE PASSENGER 
DWT 2931 
BUILT 1966 
MADE FRANCE 
PRICE 2.400.000 
BUYERS UNDISCLOSED

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για τιμη σκραπ το ακουω το νουμερακι.Ειπαμε ακαυστα νεοι κανονισμοι, 66 μοντελο.....Δυσκολα τα πραγματα

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε γεια....

----------


## despo

Εδω είναι και πολυ μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα οσον αφορά το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς του πλοίου, αφου απ'όσα γνωρίζω η μεχρι πρότινος διαχειρίστρια του πλοίου Monarch στην τελευταία (κατα τα φαινόμενα) περίοδο λειτουργίας του το 2008, εμφανιζόταν σαν να έχει νοικιάσει το πλοίο απο τον αγοραστή στη δημοπρασία που έγινε μετα την πτώχευση της ROC. Οπότε τι μπορείς να περιμένεις με την συμπλήρωση πλεον 15 μηνών παροπλισμού ?.

----------


## mastrokostas

Kαι με τα 45 χρόνια σχεδόν στην πλάτη του ,ακόμη εντυπωσιάζει με την κομψή ναυπηγική γραμμή του !Βαπόρι που πολύ δύσκολα θα ξεχαστεί από την μνήμη μας !
IMG_2882.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

WORLD RENAISANCE στον τελευταιο του δεξαμενισμο το 1995 πριν πουληθει και ονομαστει AWANI DREAM


new (221).jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Μαγευτική πλώρη!

----------


## ορφεας

Εμένα πάλι δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο ωραίο.

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν τρέχει και τίποτα !Θέμα γούστου είναι !




> WORLD RENAISANCE στον τελευταιο του δεξαμενισμο το 1995 πριν πουληθει και ονομαστει AWANI DREAM
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70784


Φαίνετε καθαρά ,ότι δεν έχουν βάλει ακόμη το Bow Thruster .

----------


## despo

Εγω μετράω 43 χρόνια αφου ειμαστε ακομα στο 2009. Παντως φαίνεται το 2010 θα στείλει αρκετά πλοία και μαλιστα πανέμορφα σαν κι'αυτό κατα Ινδία μεριά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*World Renaissance* στο λιμανι της Τηνου.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ship002.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφεία ,από ένα πλοίο που ακόμη και σήμερα τραβά τα βλέμματα !Να σαι καλα! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

> Πανέμορφη φωτογραφεία ,από ένα πλοίο που ακόμη και σήμερα τραβά τα βλέμματα !Να σαι καλα!


Ο Βραζιλιάνικα ντυμένος στην παραλία, εσύ είσαι?  :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ο Βραζιλιάνικα ντυμένος στην παραλία, εσύ είσαι?


Όχι !εγώ είμαι το motorship ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

ΜαστροΚώστα μου βάλε στο 08:27 εδω...

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ απο το καλοκαίρι του 89 ,στα Νορβηγικά φιόρδ !
scan0002_12437112008.jpg

Εδώ το 86 στον Αμαζόνιο ,σε ένα μικρό χωριό Ινδιάνων την Boca de Valeria !
scan0006_12433112008.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

το ομορφο αυτο πλοιο παει ....εφυγε...για σκραπ...σε ριπορτ που μου ηρθε εχτες το ανεφερε στα demolition ..... :Sad:

----------


## mastrokostas

Παααει και αυτο ! :Sad:

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ στις Comores ,και θυμάμαι όταν βγαίναμε έξω, βλέπαμε καρχαρίες να περνούν κάτω τις από λάντζες! Δυστυχώς η φωτογραφεία δεν είναι καλή ,διότι θα βλέπαμε ότι δεν είχε κλειστή ακόμη το πλωριο αμπάρι .


σάρωση0020.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η φωτογραφια ειναι σουπερ για τι δεν υπαρχουν και πολλες πριν κλεισουν το αμπαρι.

----------


## Django

Φωτοβίντεο στο youtube με φωτογραφίες της όμορφης γαλλίδας από τα παιδικά της χρόνια μέχρι τα γεράματα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Μαστροκώστα λύσε μου μία απορία μου. Το 1984 είχα ανέβει στο καράβι και το πλωρίο αμπάρι είχε κλειστεί και είχαν γίνει ήδη καμπίνες. Η φωτογραφία που ανέβασες πριν την μετασκευή γράφει 1985. Μήπως Η Ηπειρωτική χρησιμοποιούσε παλαιότερη φωτογραφία του πλοίου ενώ είχε γίνει η μετασκευή?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φίλε Μαστροκώστα λύσε μου μία απορία μου. Το 1984 είχα ανέβει στο καράβι και το πλωρίο αμπάρι είχε κλειστεί και είχαν γίνει ήδη καμπίνες. Η φωτογραφία που ανέβασες πριν την μετασκευή γράφει 1985. Μήπως Η Ηπειρωτική χρησιμοποιούσε παλαιότερη φωτογραφία του πλοίου ενώ είχε γίνει η μετασκευή?


Φίλε TSS QUEEN ANNA-MARIA ,την φωτογραφεία αυτήν την έχω τραβήξει εγώ ,και είμαστε στις νήσους Comoros,μικρό σύμπλεγμα νησιών ανάμεσα στην Μαδαγασκάρη και την Αφρική .Το φιλμ το εμφάνισα στους φωτογράφους του πλοίου ,και γι αυτό έχει και την ημερομηνία κάτω δεξιά ,όπως όλες η φωτό που πουλούσαν στους επιβάτες .Δεν είναι cartpostal .
Όταν γυρίσαμε από αυτές τις κρουαζιέρες ( Φλεβάρης του 85),το βαπόρι πήγε στο Πέραμα ,και πρόσθεσε τις καμπίνες που λέμε επάνω από το αμπάρι , αλλά πηρέ και μερικές καμπίνες πληρώματος στο Poseidon deck ,πλώρα αριστερά και τις έκανε επιβατών ,που ήταν καμπίνες των : μια καμπίνα των δόκιμων Ηλεκτρολόγων , μια των υδραυλικών ,μια του μηχανοδηγού Α και μια του μηχανοδηγού Β . 
Και σε αυτήν την μικρή μετασκευή ήμουν μέσα και γι αυτό το θυμάμαι καλά .
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα και να μην σε μπέρδεψα περισσότερο !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

According to http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html the *WORLD RENAISSANCE* was sold for $1.8 million to scrap merchants after a plan to use the former Paquet liner as a hotel ship at Vancouver for the Olympics fell through.

Everything gone in the name of SOLAS 2010

----------


## celcruiser

:cry: Κρίμα που ηρθε το τέλος. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να μπώ μέσα μια τελευταία φορά για ένα τελευταίο αντίο. Ο πατέρας μου ήταν ύπαρχος από το 1987 -1993 και όλα τα εφηβικά καλοκαίρια μου τα πέρασα εκεί μέσα. Υπέροχο καράβι, υπέροχο πλήρωμα, ατέλειωτες αναμνήσεις. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι στο άκουσμα της είδησης πολλοί δάκρυσαν. Μια μεγάλη Κυρία φεύγει......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*World Renaissance*...
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

00111.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS και mastrokostas_

----------


## mastrokostas

> *World Renaissance*...
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
> 
> 00111.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS και mastrokostas_


Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ !!Μοναδικο βαπορι !!!

----------


## polykas

_Στην Σαλαμίνα 27-2-2010._

POLYKAS90.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

Απο οτι βλεπω στο πλοιο εχουν ανοιξει το AIS??? Γιατι? :?

----------


## mastrokostas

Απλά ετοιμάζεται για να κάνει το τελευταίο του ταξίδι!:cry:

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν 2 ημέρες βρέθηκα στη Σαλαμίνα και δεν μπόρεσα να μην πάω να ρίξω μια τελευταία; ματιά στη Γαλλίδα. 

Image1.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Ιούνιος του 86 φτάνουμε στο L.A .Το πρωί σε κάθε standby ερχόταν ένας δόκιμος της γέφυρα και μας σκιτσάριζε (ξυπνούσε )!Εκείνο το πρωινό ήρθε σε αυτό το φινιστρίνι που ήταν η καμπίνα μας ,με ένα μαγνητόφωνο και μας έβαλε στην διαπασών αυτό !
Ήταν ένα από τα ποιο όμορφα ξυπνήματα ,που αν και έχουν περάσει τόσα χρόνια , το θυμάμαι ακόμη !
Image1.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

Σημερα στη Σαλαμινα (ο γερανος που ειναι εκει δεν με βοηθησε για ενα καλο αποτελεσμα)!
DSC02681.jpg

DSC02696.jpg

----------


## polykas

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.Η εξωτερική κατάσταση του πλοίου βλέπω ότι είναι πολύ καλή.

----------


## tolis milos

Οντως εξωτερικα ειναι πολυ καλη κατασταση!...
DSC02727.jpg

----------


## despo

Βλέπω τώρα να έχει σβηστεί το σήμα της εταιρείας στο φουγάρο.

----------


## giorgos....

έχουμε κάποιον ανταποκριτή στην Κρήτη που να μπορεί να πάει στη Σητεία? απο χθές το βράδυ το πλοίο είναι αγκυροβολυμένο έξω απο τη Σητεία..

προσωπικά εύχομαι να τη γλυτώσει και να σωθεί, γιατί είναι πολύ όμορφο βαπόρι. άν και δεν είναι το πάθος μου τα κρουαζιερόπλοια, αυτό το έχω βάλει στην καρδιά μου..


απο την επίσκεψη μου στο Blue Monarch
και αυτή αφιερωμένη στον καλό φίλο mastrokosta

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε προχθές για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι...

----------


## giorgos....

σύμφωνα με το digital seas το πλοίο 1 ώρα πρίν έδωσε σήμα απο τη Σητεία..
ίσως λόγο καιρού να γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## Rocinante

Να πουμε ορισμενα πραγματακια που συνεβησαν το διαστημα που χαθηκαμε και ισως καποιοι δεν τα αντιληφθηκαν.
Το πλοιο βρισκονταν στην Κυνοσουρα με το ονομα Blue Monarch και τοπο προορισμου την Ινδια.
Καποια στιγμη βρεθηκε στη ραδα με το ονομα Maestro και τοπο προορισμου την Σιγκαπουρη :Confused: 
Το πλοιο οπως ειπε και ο Αποστολος αναχωρισε προχτες ομως απο το προηγουμενο απογευμα οπως εμαθα ηταν ετοιμο και μαλιστα η αναχωρηση του αναβληθηκε ξαφνικα για λιγες ωρες ενω σχεδον ειχε σηκωσει αγκυρες  :Confused: 
Τωρα βρισκεται εκει στην Κρητη.

----------


## celcruiser

Μακάρι το πλοίο με την ομορφότερη πλώρη του κόσμου να τα καταφέρει και να συνεχίσει να κοσμεί τις θάλασσες για μερικά χρόνια ακόμα. Ένα πλοίο μικρό και ανθρώπινο που δίνει πραγματικό νόημα στην λέξη κρουαζιέρα κόντρα στα μεγαθήρια και "πολυκατοικίες" που πίσω από την "χλιδή" και τα πολλά μπαλκόνια προσφέρουν στην ουσία "προκάτ" και απρόσωπα τουριστικά προϊόντα.

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο δεν βρισκεται πια Σητεια. Παει προς τα κατω...

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι ενώ το πλοίο ταξιδεύει προς την "πυρά", εμφανίστηκαν κάποιες αμιδρές ελπίδες... ο προορισμός του άλλαξε και φαίνεται να είναι η Σιγκαπούρη. Μήπως θα γίνει εκεί κάποιο έλεγχος από πιθανούς αγοραστές; 
Ο Peter Knego εξάλλου αναφέρει φήμες οτι για το καράβι ενδιαφέρονται Παπούανοί :shock: : 




> There are some rumors of her being sold to Papua, New Guinea-interests who plan to refit the vessel for further service but if these plans fall through, it is likely she will join the Alang armada in the next couple weeks.

----------


## Rocinante

Υπομονη λιγες μερες.
Ας ελπισουμε στην εξοδο του κολπου του Αντεν να το δουμε σε πορεια νοτιοανατολικα και οχι ανατολικα...

----------


## Rocinante

> Υπομονη λιγες μερες.
> Ας ελπισουμε στην εξοδο του κολπου του Αντεν να το δουμε σε πορεια νοτιοανατολικα και οχι ανατολικα...


Τελικα επεσα εξω. Το πλοιο παρεμεινε περισσοτερο απο το αναμενωμενο στη Μεσογειο και πριν λιγες ωρες μπηκε στο καναλι... 

ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ; ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ...
ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 16-04-10 ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΡΑΔΑ ΤΟΥ PORT SAID.......
Για την παραπανω παραπληροφορηση θα ενημερωθειτε για τον χρονο και τοπο της τελετης αυτομαστιγωματος....

----------


## Rocinante

Μετα απο πολυ καιρο στη ραδα του πορτ Σαιντ το πλοιο περασε το καναλι και βρισκεται πριν την Jeddah με πορεια προς την εξοδο της ερυθρας. Εκει θα δουμε τελικα που θα στραφη.
Ενα αλλο ομως πλοιο με αντιστροφη πορεια σε λιγες ωρες θα βραχει απο το νερο της Μεσογειου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ελπιζω μονο η κεραια που συνεργαζεται με το Marine traffic να δουλευει γιατι τις τελευταιες μερες μουσκεμα μας τα εκανε και να μπορεσετε να το δειτε ολοι. :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

¶ντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Αυτό και το Saga Rose είναι τα δύο μεγάλα ερωτηματικά...

----------


## despo

Δυστυχως δεν έχουμε καμμία ελπιδα για το πλοίο, αφου κατα δήλωση πρωην πλοιάρχου του, ο προορισμός του ειναι τα διαλυτήρια. Κριμα και παλι κριμα για ενα ακομα πανέμορφο πλοίο.

----------


## Rocinante

Αυριο το πρωι θα ξερουμε οριστικα την τυχη του. Το πλοιο βρισκεται στον Ινδικο με μια περιεργη πορεια. Μαλλον για πανω αν και συνεχιζει να γραφει προορισμο Σιγκαπουρη.






Ηρθε το πρωι αλλα ακομα υπαρχει μπερδεμα. Θα περιμενουμε λιγο ακομα μιας και εως τωρα δειχνει να πηγαινει κατευθειαν Mumbai...
Ρε μπας και αντικαταστησει το New cambay Prince ???????


Ωρα 11:45 δελτιο ειδησεων....
Ο προορισμος αλλαξε, λεει Beira. Εψαξα να βρω τι ειναι τουτο.....
Εχουμε λοιπον Beira στη Μοζαμβικη................... και υπαρχουν και καποιες τουριστικες εγκαταστασεις Beira στην Ινδικη πολη Goa 400 νοτια του Mumbai.
Το πλοιο ομως δειχνει να πηγαινει καρφι Mumbai. Θα μας τρελανουν ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Ellinis

Oι πληροφορίες στο διαδύκτιο δυστυχώς είναι οι αναμενόμενες μιας και λένε οτι ο επόμενος σταθμός είναι οι παραλίες των διαλυτών...

----------


## Rocinante

> Oι πληροφορίες στο διαδύκτιο δυστυχώς είναι οι αναμενόμενες μιας και λένε οτι ο επόμενος σταθμός είναι οι παραλίες των διαλυτών...


Αρη ο τελικος προορισμος μπορει να ειναι το Alang παντως για τον επομενο σταθμο εγω το βλεπω νοτιοτερα... :Very Happy: 
Η διορθωση της πορειας επρεπε να γινει πολυ πριν.
Μπορει παλι να κανει απλως μια σταση που εχει σχεση με το πληρωμα. Δεν ξερω θα δουμε σε λιγο μολις πλησιασει τις ακτες..

maes.JPG

----------


## giorgos....

το πλοίο έχει προορισμό την πόλη beira στη Μοζαμβίκη.. με μια γρήγορη ματιά στο google maps δεν είδα κάτι οργανωμένο που να παραπέμπει σε διαλυτήρια.. ρίξτε μια ματιά και εσείς και πείτε μου..

Capture_12.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Γιωργο το ανεφερα και εγω πιο πανω. Το Beira δεν εχει καμια λογικη. Πιστευω οτι το πλοιο θα κανει μια σταση στο Mumbai και καποια στιγμη θα ξαναξεκινησει. Μακαρι οχι βορεια...

----------


## giorgos....

πάντως δεν είδα διαλυτήρια εκεί.. δέν ξέρω, μακάρι να σωθεί..

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο με βαση τα τελευταια δεδομενα που υπηρχαν πρεπει να βρισκεται απο το μεσημερι περιξ του Mumbai. Δυστυχως σημερα οι συνθηκες δεν ηταν ευνοικες για παρατηρηση μιας και ολη η Αραβικη θαλασσα καλυπτεται μονο απο ενα δεκτη στην Πολη Mundra κοντα στα συνορα με το Πακισταν και μαλλον ειναι εξαιρεση αυτο που γινοταν τις προηγουμενες μερες. Θα δουμε αυριο. Υπαρχει ακομα ενας δεκτης στο λιμανι Pipavav στα νοτια της επαρχιας Gujarat που θα μπορουσε να καλυψει το Mumbai ( Το οποιο καλο ειναι να πουμε οτι δεν ειναι αλλο απο την γνωστοτερη στην Ευρωπη με το ονομα Βομβαη) αλλα ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας.
Ναι ξερω τι θα πειτε. Περαστικα μου.......

----------


## Rocinante

Τελικα σημερα ηρθε η επιβεβαιωση. Το πλοιο βρισκεται αγκυροβολημενο 10 μιλια εξω απο το Mumbai.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Roci δεν σε βλεπω χαλαρο και ηρεμο!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> Roci δεν σε βλεπω χαλαρο και ηρεμο!!!


 Απο αυριο ο Roci μετα τις ολιγοημερες διακοπες επιστρεφει στην εργασια του και καλειστε να αναπληρωσετε το κενο. Τελος οι ανακαλυψεις οι αποκλειστικοτητες και οι παρακολουθησεις. :Very Happy: 
Τα βραδυα αργα και καμια Κυριακη απλως θα χαζευω τα θεματα οσα προλαβαινω βεβαια. Να ευχηθω μονο να υπαρχει θετικη εξελιξη για το πλοιο αν και δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος.

----------


## Leo

> Απο αυριο ο Roci μετα τις ολιγοημερες διακοπες επιστρεφει στην εργασια του και καλειστε να αναπληρωσετε το κενο. Τελος οι ανακαλυψεις οι αποκλειστικοτητες και οι παρακολουθησεις.
> Τα βραδυα αργα και καμια Κυριακη απλως θα χαζευω τα θεματα οσα προλαβαινω βεβαια. Να ευχηθω μονο να υπαρχει θετικη εξελιξη για το πλοιο αν και δεν ειμαι αισιοδοξος.


Φθηνές δικαιολογίες, λες και όλοι οι άλλοι κάθονται...., δεν δουλεύουνε, σπουδάζουνε, διαβάζουνε κλπ κλπ. Επειδή είμαι ευγενικός δεν θα σου πω την παροιμία αυτούσια  :Razz:

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο είναι πράγματι αγκυροβολημένο ανοιχτά του Μumbai. Oι πληροφορίες στο διαδύκτιο λένε οτι θα τραβήξει για το Αλάνγκ στο τέλος του μήνα που η άμπωτη θα ειναι στα καλύτερα της. Εξάλλου οι τιμές δεν είναι και πολύ ψηλές και τα διαλυτήρια έχουν δουλειά.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως AWANI DREAM, με την πλώρη να κερδίζει τις εντυπώσεις. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που μας άφησε για την ¶πω Ανατολή αλλά προς έκπληξη πολλών επέστρεψε μετά από μερικά χρόνια. Τώρα είναι η δεύτερη φορά που έπλευσε προς την Ινδία...

awani dream1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια φωτο αλλα εχω μια μικρη υποψια οτι η περιοδος AWANI DREAM (1995-1998) ηταν καποια ναυλωση απο αυτες που μονο ο κυριος αντρεας ξερει.Να θυμησω μακροχρονια ναυλωση του ωκεανος στην lauro και του world renessance παλι τη δεκαετια του 80.

----------


## mastrokostas

Όχι Κωστή !Το βαπόρι ήταν πουλημένο στους Ινδονήσιους !

----------


## Ellinis

Και εγώ για πώληση ξέρω οτι ήταν. Βέβαια οι όροι πληρωμής μπορεί να ήταν τέτοιοι (π.χ. ποσοστά επί τζίρου, δόσεις) που όταν τα αποτελέσματα δεν πήγαν καλά να έφεραν το πλοίο πιο εύκολα πίσω στην Ηπειρωτιή.
Επίσης νομίζω οτι είχε κρατήσει τους έλληνες αξιωματικούς (δεν παίρνω και όρκο).

----------


## mastrokostas

Πραγματι φιλε! Είχε κρατήσει τους Έλληνες Αξιωματικούς!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Την επιστροφή του AWANI DREAM από την Ινδονησία ακολούθησε και το AWANI DREAM 2 το γνωστό CUNARD COUNTESS που μετονομάστηκε από την Ηπειρωτική (ROC) σε OLYMPIC COUNTESS.

----------


## Ellinis

To Awani Dream 2 (Ocean Countess) το αγόρασαν μιας και είχαν συμφωνήσει να ναυλώσουν το πρωην Renaissance για κρουαζιέρες ανα τον κόσμο. Οπότε το "2" θα έπαιρνε τη θέση του. Φαίνεται οτι η ναύλωση δεν έγινε και τελικά η Awani Cruises ξέμεινε και με τα δύο πλοία και χρεωκόπησε.
Και άλλη μια πλωριά φωτο του Awani Dream. 

awani dream2.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το θαυμασιο αυτο πλοιο, σαν *Renaissance* στο λιμανι του Lerwick στις νησους Shetland στις 16 Ιουλιου 1969.
Απο το υλικο φωτογραφιων του μουσειου των νησων Shetland.

Renaisance 19690716.jpg

renaissance 19690716.jpg

Renaissance2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αφού το είδαμε στην Ινδονησία ας το δούμε και στη Λισσαβώνα, φωτογραφημένο από τον καραβολάτρη L.M.Correira το 1987, με την κλασσική φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής. Θα έλεγα πως ήταν οι καλύτερες χρονιές της Ηπειρωτικής, με έντονη δράση και στην Αμερική και πριν αρχίσουν τα ατυχήματα...

Και αλλή μια φωτογραφία του ίδιου εδώ.

World Renaissance 1987-04-08 03.jpg
πηγή σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του ιστορικου σκαριου!!:shock:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Αφού το είδαμε στην Ινδονησία ας το δούμε και στη Λισσαβώνα, φωτογραφημένο από τον καραβολάτρη L.M.Correira το 1987, με την κλασσική φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής. Θα έλεγα πως ήταν οι καλύτερες χρονιές της Ηπειρωτικής, με έντονη δράση και στην Αμερικάη και πριν αρχίσουν τα ατυχήματα...
> 
> Και αλλή μια φωτογραφία του ίδιου εδώ.
> 
> World Renaissance 1987-04-08 03.jpg
> πηγή σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση


 
Η φωτογραφεία είναι πράγματι του 87 σε ένα transatlantic από Guadeloupe – Azores – Lisbon etc ,γι αυτό βλέπουμε και τις σκουριές .Θυμάμαι ήταν ένα ταξίδι που από την πρώτη μέρα μέχρι την τελευταία ,μας κοπανούσε η θάλασσα αλύπητα ,διότι ήταν Μάρτης μήνας και κροσαραμε ψηλά .
Όταν φτάσαμε στις Αζόρες υπήρχαν ακόμη χιόνια !     

Η φωτο αυτή είναι από αυτό το ταξίδι !

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μια καρποσταλ από το 88 ,όταν ήταν charterαπό την γαλλική nortetemps,κάνοντας κρουαζιέρες στα Νορβηγικά fjords. 
Φυσικα η φωτογραφεία είναι πολύ ποιο παλιά από το 88!

12 001.jpg

2 002.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται οτι η φωτο στην καρτ ποστάλ ειναι πιο παλιά καθώς το σαλόνι δεν είχε ακόμη επεκταθεί προς τα πλώρα.

Και άλλη μια από εμένα, αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν γύρω στο 1990 και το πλοίο ξεχειμώνιαζε. 
Ειδικά αφιερωμένη στον μαστρο-Κώστα.  :Wink: 

world ren.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε ellinis.Κατα την γνωμη μου απο τα πιο επιτυχημενα πλοια της ηπειρωτικης και σιγουρα απο τα ομορφοτερα.Ισως να ηταν καλυτερο και απο αλλα πιο <θρυλικα> και πολυδιαφημησμενα βαπορια της εποχης

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για μένα η Catherine Deneuve της θάλασσας, ήταν το ομορφότερο καράβι της Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι που παραλίγο πέρσι να πάρει μια παράταση, καθώς το κοιτάζανε για να λειτουργήσει ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στους χειμερινούς Ολυμπιακούς του Βανκούβερ.
Είχε γίνει και η σχετική αξιολόγηση.

Ενώ λειτουργούσε και σχετική ιστοσελίδα με φωτογραφία από το Πέραμα...

----------


## captainikos

2007- Card postal, under Elysian Management as Grand Victoria
Francis in GV1.jpg 

Και εδώ στην Κωσταντινούπολη, τον χειμώνα 2007-08, όταν έμεινα μαζί του για τρεις μήνες πριν ξεκινήσουμε κρουαζιέρες το 2008.
19022008174.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Να λοιπον που καταφερα μετα απο καιρο να βρω τα ιχνη του πλοιου. Βρισκεται ακομα στο Mumbai. Τα δυσαρεστα νεα εινα ομως πως απετυχαν οι προσπαθειες μεταπωλησης και ετσι στις 10 Αυγουστου κατα τραγικη ειρωνια θα βρεθει μαζι με το ηδη μισοδυαλυμενο Ivory.
Ολη η ειδηση ΕΔΩ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να λοιπον που καταφερα μετα απο καιρο να βρω τα ιχνη του πλοιου. Βρισκεται ακομα στο Mumbai. Τα δυσαρεστα νεα εινα ομως πως απετυχαν οι προσπαθειες μεταπωλησης και ετσι στις 10 Αυγουστου κατα τραγικη ειρωνια θα βρεθει μαζι με το ηδη μισοδυαλυμενο Ivory.
> Ολη η ειδηση ΕΔΩ


Thanks for teh site which sends us to two other incredible sites for *Renaissance* and *Ausonia*....  What wonderful ships... And what a ... difficult job Peter Knego has!!!  To take cruise of old ships and write his impressions!  Lots of work!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δυστυχώς και επίσημα το Renaissance σύρθηκε στην ακτή της Alang για διάλυση πίσω από το σχεδόν πλήρως διαλυμένο Ausonia:

maestro8-25-10-470x304.jpg 
http://maritimematters.com/2010/08/adieu-renaissance/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δυστυχώς και επίσημα το Renaissance σύρθηκε στην ακτή της Alang για διάλυση πίσω από το σχεδόν πλήρως διαλυμένο Ausonia:
> 
> http://maritimematters.com/2010/08/adieu-renaissance/



It is worth reading the comments of the blog under this, especially comments from the heart like this one.....



> August 9, 2010 at 9:33 am 
>           Liners of 500 to 700 feet in length carrying 400 to 900 passengers have gone the way of “dial” telephones.
> Corporations now think they can pack 3500 passengers and crew and up to 5000 passengers and crew into tall vessels that not only offend the sensibilities, but offend the laws of engineering and nature. Pod propulsion, with its attendant bearing burnout problems, further stress the faith and credibility of those running companies that own these ocean giants. ItΆs as if “might” makes “right”. When one of these behemoths doesnΆt perform as designed, only then will they realize that the Titanic was a bedtime story. HereΆs to small ships who maintain a sense of intimacy, allow the joy of docking at Front Street in Hamilton, Bermuda and who make much less impact on infrastructures in port and on the environment as a whole!!!!


PRICELESS!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα νομίζω ότι πολλοί καραβολάτρες συμφωνούμε. Το μέγεθος των Μεσογειακών κρουαζιερόπλοιων, όπως και αρκετών της Καραϊβικής του παρελθόντος, έχει να κάνει με την κλίμακα των λιμανιών και των νησιών που επισκέπτονται και τον αριθμό των επιβατών ο οποίος επειδή είναι περιορισμένος δημιουργεί μία ιδιαίτερη ατμόσφαιρα που δεν θα συναντήσει ποτέ κανείς στις μεγαθήριες πλωτές πολυκατοικίες. Τόσο στα πλοία που ταξίδεψα σαν επιβάτης με τους γονείς μου ή αργότερα σαν ενήλικας όπως τα Carina(Fiesta), Electra, Stella Solaris I, Istra, Aγαμέμνων, Olympic αλλά και σε αυτά που εργάστηκα κάποιο διάστημα (Romanza, Albatross, The Azur) είχαν όλα την κλίμακα αυτή που επέτρεπαν στους επιβάτες να γνωριστούν μεταξύ τους και να δημιουργούνται μικρο-παρέες πάνω στο πλοίο. ¶σε που όταν το πλοίο έπιανε νησί που η αποβίβαση γινόταν με λάντζες ή τις σωστικές λέμβους του πλοίου οι τελευταίοι επιβάτες δεν αποβιβαζόντουσαν δύο ώρες μετά τους πρώτους. ¶λλες εποχές που μάλλον πέρασαν οριστικά με εξαίρεση μόνο τις πανάκριβες κρουαζιέρες των μικρών κρουαζιερόπλοιων τύπου γιώτ όπως τα Sea Goddess, τα ιστιοφόρα κρουαζιερόπλοια και κάποια λίγα εναπομείναντα μικρά όπως το Adriana III, το Sapphire, το Arion, Funchal κλπ.

Προτείνω στους moderators το θέμα του καραβιού να μεταφερθεί στα ιστορικά κρουαζιερόπλοια.

----------


## captainikos

Για να το θυμόμαστε στις παλιές καλές και αγύριστες εποχές για τα βαπόρια αυτού του είδους.

Karakoy Winter 2007-08.jpg

Karakoy - Konstantinoupolis 10.03.2008.jpg

Blue Monarch-Dubrovnik.jpg

----------


## salto

καλο σου ταξιδι World Renaissance!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θυμα και αυτο των βραδυκαυστων υλικων και της eurosolas.
Αραγε θα ερθει η στιγμη που θα αντικαταστησουμε τα δαση με μη ευλεκτα δεντρα?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ *World Renaissance*

World Renaissance.jpg
www.dlcampe.net

----------


## Ellinis

Το WORLD RENAISSANCE με λευκή φορεσιά το 1981, όταν ήταν ναυλωμένο στη Costa. 
Ήταν η εποχή που η Ιταλική εταιρία είχε επίσης ναυλώσει τα ΔΑΦΝΗ και ΔΑΝΑΗ του Καρρά, το ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΣ από το Χανδρή και το άτυχο ANGELINA LAURO.

Η Costa υπερηφανευόταν για το WORLD οτι ήταν το μόνο πλοίο με μαρμάρινο πάτωμα στην πίστα χορού του σαλονιού, και οτι πρόσφερε "yacht like" περιβάλλον. 

Aφιερωμένη στον Μαστροκώστα.

rennai C.jpg
από το Ιταλικό περιοδικό Cruise & Ferry

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το πλοίο στην Alang όπου ξεκίνησε η διάλυσή του:

maestro9-27-10.jpg 
http://maritimematters.com/2010/10/maestro-and-mona/
πηγή maritimematters

----------


## despo

Σίγουρα οταν βλέπεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες για ενα τέτοιο πανέμορφο πλοίο, τι αλλο να πεις ?. Κριμα και παλι κριμα...

----------


## mastrokostas

Φάνηκε το μπαλαούρο και το fore peak !
Ώρες ατελείωτες έχω περάσει στο μπαλαούρο με τους ναύτες  .

----------


## mastrokostas

Να το θυμηθούμε τότε που ταξίδευε στον Αμαζόνιο .
Εδώ στην Boca de Valeria to 86 .

σάρωση0023a.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Aπίθανο σκηνικό... Τα tenders  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ήταν του καραβιού; :mrgreen:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aπίθανο σκηνικό... Τα tenders  ήταν του καραβιού; :mrgreen:


Ναι, φαντάζομαι χωρητικότητας 100 ατόμων...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Aπίθανο σκηνικό... Τα tenders  ήταν του καραβιού; :mrgreen:


Του χωριού !! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία φωτο με το "World" ανάμεσα στα ελαφάκια της Ρόδου.

world25.jpg
πηγή: gettyimages.com

----------


## nostalgos

Μικρός είχα ένα προσπέκτους της "Ηπειρωτικής" και νομίζω ότι ήταν το μόνο που ήταν βαμμένο ολόλευκο - και ακόμα πιο όμορφο, κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπήρξε όντως λευκό στην Ηπειρωτική;
Προτείνω επίσης ένα μίνι - διαγωνισμό ομορφιάς ανάμεσα στα δύο ιστορικά "τοπ μόντελ" της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας:
World Renaissance ή Stella Solaris ;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

WORLD RENAISSANCE χωρις αμφιβολια.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μικρός είχα ένα προσπέκτους της "Ηπειρωτικής" και νομίζω ότι ήταν το μόνο που ήταν βαμμένο ολόλευκο - και ακόμα πιο όμορφο, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


Λευκό ήταν μόνο όταν ήταν charter την Costa line !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ότι έχει απομείνει από το πανέμορφο καράβι:

maestro11-13-10-470x352.jpg 
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ: http://maritimematters.com/2010/11/alang-autumnal/

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα γοητευτικό RENAISSANCE– κατάλευκο όπως ήταν επί Paquet– φωτογραφημένο στο Βανκούβερ το 1976.
Η Paquet ήταν η μόνη από τις παραδοσιακές ατμοπλοϊκές εταιρίες της Γαλλιας που μπόρεσε να μπει με αξιώσεις στην αγορά της κρουαζιέρας.
Με το MERMOZ, AZUR, RHAPSODY και βέβαια το RENAISSANCE στάθηκε με αξιώσεις για 2 δεκαετίες. Μετά την απορόφησε η Costa και το σινιάλο της εξαφανίστηκε...

renaissance vancouver 1976.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απλα πανεμορφο!Το ασπρο ΕΙΝΑΙ το καλυτερο χρωμα!

----------


## mastrokostas

Εμένα με τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής μου άρεσε περισσότερο !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πριν την προέκταση της Ηπειρωτικής του καταστρώματος πλώρα για πρόσθετες καμπίνες κάτω από την γέφυρα, ήταν κατά την άποψή μου ομορφότερο. Πιστεύω ότι η προσθήκη αυτή το χάλασε ελαφρώς.

----------


## despo

Μας άρεσε αναμφισβήτητα με τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής, γιατί απο τότε το είχαμε για αρκετά χρόνια κοντά μας. Ομως και εγω θα συμφωνήσω οτι στη φωτογραφία επι πλοιοκτησίας Paquet, κάτασπρο, είναι πανέμορφο.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ότι έχει απομείνει από το πανέμορφο καράβι:
> 
> Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ: http://maritimematters.com/2010/11/alang-autumnal/


Βλέποντας το σε αυτήν την φωτογραφεία στο πρώτο ντεκ κάτω από την τσιμινιέρα φαίνετε ο χώρος που ήταν το γυμναστήριο ,από κάτω είναι το Hera deck και στο σημείο που φαίνετε ήταν ο ασύρματος .
Από κάτω το Apollon deck με το giftshop και ποιο πίσω το μεγάλο σαλόνι.
Μετά φαίνετε το Venus deck με το κουβουσι της τσιμινιέρας ,τον κινηματογράφο και ποιο πίσω την disco . Από κάτω είναι το Dionisos Deck με το ρεσεψιόν και την τραπεζαρία .Και κάτω- κάτω φαίνετε ο υδατοστεγείς μπουρμές που χώριζε το αμπάρι από τις κάτω καμπίνες των staff !
ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ!!



> Πριν την προέκταση της Ηπειρωτικής του καταστρώματος πλώρα για πρόσθετες καμπίνες κάτω από την γέφυρα, ήταν κατά την άποψή μου ομορφότερο. Πιστεύω ότι η προσθήκη αυτή το χάλασε ελαφρώς.


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε QAM !Νομίζω ότι σε όλα τα βαπόρια που έγινε προσθήκη μπροστά και κάτω από την γέφυρα ήταν άσχημο το αποτέλεσμα !

----------


## neven

World Renaissance in Dubrovnik. Just for a memory of her visit to Croatia.

Neven

WORLD RENAISSANCE 1.jpg

----------


## neven

The very last visit to Dubrovnik as Grand Victoria.


and one more...




Third image and the last one...




All the best from Dubrovnik,

Neven

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η γνωστή γαλλική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία Paquet είχε παραδοσιακά δεσμούς με αραβικές χώρες της Μεσογείου και ιδίως την Αλγερία και το Μαρόκο όπου μετέφερε επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα την δεκαετία του 60. Για να μπορεί να μεταφέρει επιβάτες από την Μασσαλία και προς το Ισραήλ, χωρίς να υποστεί μποϋκοτάρισμα από τον Αραβικό Σύνδεσμο, ίδρυσε την θυγατρική Compagnie Francaise de Navigation και στο όνομα αυτής της εταιρίας ναυπήγησε το τελευταίο της καράβι με το όνομα Renaissance. Η καθέλκυση του Renaissance έγινε το 1965 στα φημισμένα για τα όμορφα καράβια που κατά καιρούς ναυπηγήθηκαν εκεί, όπως το France το 1962, Chantiers de lΆ Atlantique (Penhoet) στο Saint Nazaire της Γαλλίας. Η εμφάνισή του ήταν πρωτοποριακή για την εποχή του με μία λεπτή και μυτερή πλώρη, υπερκατασκευή με κλίσεις και γωνίες που έδιναν την εντύπωση ότι ακόμα και δεμένο το πλοίο έπλεε με ταχύτητα, και τέλος μία χαρακτηριστική πολύ λεπτή τσιμινιέρα με κλίση προς τα πίσω που ενίσχυε την εντύπωση της ταχύτητας. Το παρατσούκλι που απέκτησε ήταν «λευκό δελφίνι». Το καράβι είχε εκτόπισμα 11.724 τόνους, 150 μέτρα μήκος, 416 επιβάτες, δύο ντηζελομηχανές Burmeister & Wain 13.680 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με μεγ. ταχύτητα 18,5 knots. Το καράβι παραδόθηκε τον Μάϊο του 1966 στην Compagnie Francaise de Navigation και ξεκίνησε δρομολόγιο μεταξύ Μασσαλίας και Ισραήλ εκτελώντας παράλληλα και κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο για γαλλόφωνους επιβάτες. Επιπλέον έκανε και κάποια ταξίδια από Μασσαλία προς το Ντακάρ της Αφρικής, και τους χειμώνες εκτελούσε κρουαζιέρες σε ζεστά κλίματα της Καραϊβικής από το Μαϊάμι ναυλωμένο από την Neckermann, στον Αμαζόνιο, αλλά και κάποιες στην Αλάσκα από το Βανκούβερ του Καναδά. Το 1970 η Paquet ιδρύει νέα εταιρία την Nouvelle Compagnie de Paquebots (NCP) με έδρα πάλι την Μασσαλία και το καράβι πέρα από τις κρουαζιέρες κάνει και υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια προς την Νέα Υόρκη. Μετά από 11 χρόνια στην υπηρεσία της Paquet το πλοίο βγαίνει προς πώληση λόγω της συρρίκνωσης της εταιρίας του και ο νέος αγοραστής του τον Οκτώβριο του 1977 είναι η Ηπειρωτική των αφων Ποταμιάνου που το βαφτίζουν Homeric Renaissance και γίνεται η νέα ναυαρχίδα του στόλου. Με την αγορά του ανακαινίζεται και προστίθενται μερικές καμπίνες ακόμα και το 1978 ναυλώνεται από την ιταλική Linea Costa με το νέο όνομα World Renaissance. Με τα χρώματα της Costa το World Renaissance εκτελεί κρουαζιέρες σχεδόν σε όλα τα μήκη και πλάτη της Γης. Από το Μαϊάμι προς την νότιο Αμερική και τον Αμαζόνιο, προς Μπαχάμες, Πουέρτο Ρίκο και Κόστα Ρίκα, και πάλι από το Βανκούβερ προς την Αλάσκα τα καλοκαίρια. Το 1983 η ναύλωση της Costa τερματίζεται και το πλοίο βάφεται πλέον με τα χαρακτηριστικά χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής και με τον Βυζαντινό σταυρό της Ηπειρωτικής στην μικροσκοπική τσιμινιέρα του ξεκινά 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και Τουρκία. Τον χειμώνα του 83 ναυλώνεται από την Cape Albion Line (που συμμετέχει και η γνωστή μας από τον Ωκεανό TFC της Ν. Αφρικής) και εκτελεί κρουαζιέρες από το Πλύμουθ προς το Κέηπ Τάουν μέσω Πράσινου Ακρωτηρίου και της νήσου St. Helena. Επιστρέφει το 1984 στις κρουαζιέρες από Πειραιά και από την επόμενη χρονιά κάνει κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική και τον Αμαζόνιο για λογαριασμό της Ηπειρωτικής. Τον χειμώνα του 1985 αφαιρούνται οι μπίγες και το πλωριό αμπάρι από το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης κάτω από την γέφυρα και στην θέση τους κτίζονται επιπλέον καμπίνες επιβατών και αξιωματικών του πληρώματος αλλοιώνοντας ελαφρώς το προφίλ του. Το 1988 ναυλώνεται από το γαλλικό πρακτορείο Notretemps για κρουαζιέρες στα Νορβηγικά φιόρδ και με την λήξη της ναύλωσης κάνει 14ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από Βενετία προς Ντουμπρόβνικ, Κατάκολο, Πειραιά, Κων/πολη, Βάρνα, Οδησσό, Γιάλτα, Μύκονο, Ιτέα, Κέρκυρα, Μεσσίνα και Τζένοβα. Επίσης, κάνει και κρουαζιέρες στα Κανάρια νησιά. Τα επόμενα χρόνια συνεχίζει κρουαζιέρες από Πειραιά με προσθήκη της Αιγύπτου και Ισραήλ αντί της Τουρκίας και ναυλώνεται παράλληλα από ξένους tour operators για κρουαζιέρες στην βόρειο Ευρώπη και Καραϊβική. Το 1995 γίνεται η συγχώνευση της Ηπειρωτικής με την Sun Line για να δημιουργήσουν την Royal Olympic Cruises (ROC) και το καράβι αγοράζεται από την Ινδονησιακή Awani Modern Group. Με έδρα την Τζακάρτα διατηρώντας όμως την μπεζ-χακί φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής το πλοίο με το όνομα Awani Dream ανακαινίζεται πάλι και κάνει κρουαζιέρες στην Ινδονησία και κοντινή Ασία. Το εγχείρημα όμως της Awani δεν καρποφορεί και το πλοίο αγοράζεται τον Ιανουάριο του 1998 και πάλι, σε χαμηλότερη φυσικά τιμή από αυτή της πώλησης, από την ROC. Μαζί του αγοράζεται και το άλλο πλοίο της Awani, το Awani Dream 2 (πρώην Cunard Countess, που μετονομάζεται από την ROC Olympic Countess). Με το όνομα World Renaissance και πάλι αλλά με μπλε φορεσιά πλέον, το πλοίο κάνει 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από Πειραιά στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και Τουρκία και περιστασιακά ναυλώνεται για τον ρόλο πλωτού πανεπιστημίου από σχολική οργάνωση. Με την κατάρρευση της ROCτο 2004 το καράβι παροπλίζεται στον Πειραιά αλλά σύντομα βγαίνει σε πλειστηριασμό και αγοράζεται από την Pelorus Maritime Inc. του Παναμά και υπό την διεύθυνση της Elysian Cruise Lines εκτελεί κρουαζιέρες στην βόρειο κυρίως Ευρώπη ναυλωμένο από την Ρωσική Metropolis Tur με το νέο όνομα Grand Victoria διατηρώντας την μπλε φορεσιά του. Το 2007 ναυλωμένο από την Monarch Classic Cruises, θυγατρικής της Classic International Cruises, κάνει 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από Πειραιά αλλά και προς την Αδριατική και δυτική Μεσόγειο με το όνομα Blue Monarch μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 2009 που το καράβι παροπλίζεται και πάλι. Οι αυστηροί κανονισμοί του SOLAS 2010 αναγκάζουν όλες τις εταιρίες με πλοία που δεν πληρούν τους κανονισμούς αυτούς να συμμορφωθούν με τα νέα στάνταρντ ασφαλείας ή να πουλήσουν τα καράβια τους για σκραπ. Το Blue Monarch που δεν πληροί τις προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας του SOLAS 2010 κρίνεται ασύμφορο για αναβάθμιση στις νέες προδιαγραφές και πωλείται για διάλυση τον Φεβρουάριο του 2010 στο Alang της Ινδίας με το όνομα Maestro. Δύο φορές στο ταξίδι, μία στο Πορτ Σαϊντ και άλλη μία στο Μουμπαϊ της Ινδίας παραμένει λίγες μέρες για επιθεώρηση από υποψήφιους αγοραστές αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και το πλοίο οδηγείται τον Αύγουστο στην αμμουδιά του Alang για διάλυση. Έτσι μετά από 45 χρόνια ζωής έδυσε το όμορφο καράβι που άφησε εποχή στην Ηπειρωτική και την ελληνική κρουαζιέρα. 

Στην αρχή της καριέρας του σαν το "λευκό δελφίνι" της Paquet

renaissance2.jpg
Με τα σινιάλα της Costa πλέον σαν World Renaissance

World_Renaissance1.jpg
Με την γνώριμη κλασσική φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής


W.Renaissance.jpg
Με την μπλε φορεσιά της ROC

W.Renaiisance_2.jpg
Στην δύση της καριέρας του σαν Blue Monarch

bluemonarchc.jpg

πηγή φωτογραφιών shipspotting, shipsnostalgia

----------


## despo

PHOTO 010despo.jpgΤο πανέμορφο Renaissance σε καρτ ποσταλ της Paquet Cruises.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0040 despo.jpgΣτην Πάτμο το Πάσχα του 2002, σε μιά αξέχαστη 7ήμερη κρουαζιέρα. Πλοίαρχος ο Καπετάν Στάθης Ρωμαίος.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Δυο φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες στο μαστροκώστα!

Tο control room του World Renaissance
controlroom.jpg

Tηλέγραφος - χειριστήρια - μανόμετρα κύριων μηχανών και ηλεκτρομηχανών στο control room.
control room.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δυο φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες στο μαστροκώστα!
> 
> Tο control room του World Renaissance
> controlroom.jpg
> 
> Tηλέγραφος - χειριστήρια - μανόμετρα κύριων μηχανών και ηλεκτρομηχανών στο control room.
> control room.jpg


Φίλε Γιάννη ,σ ευχαριστώ ,για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες  του μηχανοστασίου .Στο κοντρόλ διακρίνετε στην μεση ο Αλέκος που ήταν λαδάς στο βαπόρι για χρόνια . Ώρες ατέλειωτες έχω περάσει σε αυτό το κοντρόλ σε standby , κατά την διέλευση καναλιών ( Παναμά -Σουέζ ) , στενών ,και αφίξεων και αναχωρήσεων σε εκατοντάδες λιμάνια του κόσμου, που πήγα με αυτό το ευλογημένο βαπόρι ! Ήταν από τα πολύ λίγα που είχε control room εκείνην την εποχής !

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές φώτο του πλοίου ώς Blue Monarch απο τον φίλο Daniel Daescu

blue monarch (1).jpgblue monarch (2).jpgblue monarch (4).jpgblue monarch (3).jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια ποστ καρτ του 1984 , όπου η φωτο είναι από την εποχή που ανήκε στην Paquet , και η επεξεργασία που έκαναν , αλλάζοντας το σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα κάπως πρόχειρα !

SCAN0092.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

μερικές εικόνες από ένα γυμνάσιο καθαίρεσης λεμβών
Image2.jpg

το tender νο.2
Image1.jpg

στη Ρόδο
Image4.jpg

με φόντο το VICTORY I
Image3.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> μερικές εικόνες από ένα γυμνάσιο καθαίρεσης λεμβών
> Image2.jpg
> 
> το tender νο.2
> Image1.jpg
> 
> στη Ρόδο
> Image4.jpg
> 
> ...


Βλέπω και το απαραίτητο σχοινί ασφαλείας με τους κόμπους το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί το πλήρωμα στην ανοικτή λέμβο και τρεις από τα μέλη που παραπήραν χρώμα από τον ήλιο.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μια ποστ καρτ του 1984 , όπου η φωτο είναι από την εποχή που ανήκε στην Paquet , και η επεξεργασία που έκαναν , αλλάζοντας το σινιάλο στην τσιμινιέρα κάπως πρόχειρα !
> 
> SCAN0092.jpg


Σωστά τα λές! Φαίνεται και η γαλλική σημαία στην πρύμη!! ;-)

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137955Στην Πάτμο το Πάσχα του 2002, σε μιά αξέχαστη 7ήμερη κρουαζιέρα. Πλοίαρχος ο Καπετάν Στάθης Ρωμαίος.


Έτσι το θυμάμαι κι εγώ στην Πάτμο-περιττό να πω οτι το προτιμούσα με τα χρώματα της Hπειρωτικής!!

----------


## mastrokostas

> Σωστά τα λές! Φαίνεται και η γαλλική σημαία στην πρύμη!! ;-)


Πράγματι ! ειλικρινά δεν την είχα προσέξει !

----------


## Aquaman

Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο με προχωρημενη εμφανιση για την εποχη του..το μονο που θα μπορουσε να το βελτιωσει,στο εξωτερικο ματι τουλαχιστον,ισως αν ειχε μια λιγοτερο λεπτη τσιμινιερα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RENAISSANCE σε μια original καρτ ποσταλ της PAQUET

σάρωση0001.jpg

Ειδικη αφιερωσις στον mastrokosta μας που το αγαπα

----------


## mastrokostas

> RENAISSANCE σε μια original καρτ ποσταλ της PAQUET
> 
> σάρωση0001.jpg
> 
> Ειδική αφιερωσις στον mastrokosta μας που το αγαπά


Να σαι καλά Κωστή ! Άδειο από επιβάτες φαίνεται , διότι και  ξαπλώστρες πρίμα δεν υπάρχουν , αλλά και κόσμο δεν βλέπω στα καταστρώματα , εκτός από αυτούς στη κόντρα γέφυρα ,που πιστεύω ότι είναι πλήρωμα !

----------


## despo

PHOTO 00100011010110despo.jpgΚαι μία απο το 1995, οταν πουλήθηκε (?) στην Ινδονησία και ετοίμαζαν στον Πειραιά την μετονομασία του σε Awani Dream.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BLUE MONARCH στις 02-10-2008 στο παλαιό λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

BLUE MONARCH 01 02-10-2008.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Τα σωστικά μέσα του Ρενεσάνς.

Κυκλικό σωσσίβιο μετά φανού και βιλάι
rennais4.jpg

Μπαρούμα - γάντζος αναρτήσεως - παλάγκο συγκρατήσεως και εφόδια λέμβου
rennais1.jpg

Πλευστικές σχεδίες
rennais2.jpg

Παιδικά σωσσίβια στο Ήρα ντεκ
rennais3.jpg

Αφιερωμένες σε όλα τα πληρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής και τον κο.Γιώργο

----------


## mastrokostas

> Τα σωστικά μέσα του Ρενεσάνς.
> 
> Κυκλικό σωσσίβιο μετά φανού και βιλάι
> 
> 
> Μπαρούμα - γάντζος αναρτήσεως - παλάγκο συγκρατήσεως και εφόδια λέμβου
> 
> 
> Πλευστικές σχεδίες
> ...


Αυτά τα κιβώτια, έχουν μια μεγάλη ιστορία !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

O παλιος και καλος φιλος GIANNIMANDJGOURI εχει υλικο να πλυμμηρισει το φορουμ με μπεζ ιστοριες ηπειρωτικης απο πανιολο μεχρι κεραιας!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> O παλιος και καλος φιλος GIANNIMANDJGOURI εχει υλικο να πλυμμηρισει το φορουμ με μπεζ ιστοριες ηπειρωτικης απο πανιολο μεχρι κεραιας!


Σαν άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος,ξέρετε εσείς,δεν έχει από τον Ασύρματο...τι κρίμα.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Η τραπεζαρία επιβατών στο Ρεναισάνς
saloni.jpg

και ένα σαλόνι
salonia.jpg

ο χώρος της ρεσεπσιόν 
reception.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Nα βάλω και εγώ μια που πήρα από την φίλη μου την Lissane ! Εδώ είναι το 86 στο San Blas στον Panama .


66834_10151370692250163_1054582480_n.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

δυο φωτογραφίες από ένα γυμνάσιο καθαίρεσης λεμβων στη Ρόδο

Image1a.jpg Image1b.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά, παραμονή δεκαπενταύγουστου το 2008.

2008_08.jpg 

Ήταν το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι "εν ενεργεία" του πλοίου, και μία από τις τελευταίες του αναχωρήσεις για κρουαζιέρα από το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Θα περάσει τον χειμώνα 2008-2009 δεμένο στην ακτή Ξαβέρη, τον Απρίλη του 2009 θα πάει στο Πέραμα και από εκεί, τον Νοέμβρη του ίδιου χρόνου, θα περάσει απέναντι στην Κυνόσουρα όπου θα συνεχίσει να βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο μέχρι τον Μάρτιο 2010 όταν και αναχώρησε για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι ως _MAESTRO_.

_MAESTRO_........ Τελικά, μέχρι κι οι διαλυτές υποκλίθηκαν στην αρχοντιά αυτού του πλοίου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> δυο φωτογραφίες από ένα γυμνάσιο καθαίρεσης λεμβων στη Ρόδο
> 
> Image1a.jpg Image1b.jpg


Μοναδικες στιγμες απο World Renaissance απο τον παλιο φιλο GIANNYSMANDGTZJOURIS που εχει τα παντα περι της Ηπειρωτικης

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτο του Ρεναισάνς από τον mr.Dot που είχε στήσει καρτέρι στο Βανκούβερ.
Μια γύρω στο 1976 ολόλευκο ως πλοίο της Paquet ακόμη και μια του 1980 ναυλωμένο από τους Ποταμιάνους στην Costa. Yπέροχη η γαλλιδούλα αλλά αυτό το φουγάρο-λουκανικόπιτα ποτέ δε το χώνεψα... :Uncomfortableness: 

renaissance c77.jpg renaissance c80.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία από τις ομορφότερες -ever- φωτογραφίες του πλοίου. Το _WORLD RENAISSANCE_ τον Απρίλιο _1993_ (κατά δήλωση του φωτογράφου) στη Σαντορίνη.

Denis Martin_flickr.jpg
_Denis Martin_flickr_

_Πηγή_ και original size

----------


## mastrokostas

> Δυο φωτο του Ρεναισάνς από τον mr.Dot που είχε στήσει καρτέρι στο Βανκούβερ.
> Μια γύρω στο 1976 ολόλευκο ως πλοίο της Paquet ακόμη και μια του 1980 ναυλωμένο από τους Ποταμιάνους στην Costa. Yπέροχη η γαλλιδούλα αλλά αυτό το φουγάρο-λουκανικόπιτα ποτέ δε το χώνεψα...
> 
> renaissance c77.jpg renaissance c80.jpg
> πηγή


Θα μπορούσα να μιλώ ώρες γι αυτό το βαπόρι ! Για ταξίδια , αγάπες , θάλασσες .κτλ !
Φίλε Ellines μια χαρά ήταν η τσιμινιέρα !  :Smile: 
Όταν το είχε ναυλώσει η Costa το βαπόρι είχε Έλληνες ναυτικούς , που από μαρτυρίες τους ,πέρασαν μοναδικά ! Έκανε και μια μεγάλη επισκευή στο Purto Rico τότε , όπου οι περισσότεροι έμαθαν και Ισπανικά !





> Μία από τις ομορφότερες -ever- φωτογραφίες του πλοίου. Το _WORLD RENAISSANCE_ τον Απρίλιο _1993_ (κατά δήλωση του φωτογράφου) στη Σαντορίνη.
> 
> Denis Martin_flickr.jpg
> _Denis Martin_flickr_
> 
> _Πηγή_ και original size


Η φωτο είναι μια από τις ποιο όμορφες που έχω δει !

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Mαστροκώστα δες και αυτή την επίσημη φωτογραφία της Ηπειρωτικής με το ωραίο καράβι

world rennaisance.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To "Ρενεσάνς" σε μια επίσκεψη του στην Ιθάκη όπου μάλιστα πλαγιοδέτησε. 

World R.jpg
Φωτο Στ.Πεταλά

----------


## mastrokostas

Ήμουν μέσα φίλε ! Μας πήρε λίγο χρόνο μέχρι να δέσουμε ! Δύσκολο χωρίς bus thruster !

----------


## mastrokostas

IMG_7389a.jpg

Και μια μοναδικη του φωτο, της φιλης μου Genine Lowe Konstantiniadi !

----------


## kalypso

ένα όμορφο κλασσικό πλοίο που πολύ θα ήθελα να έβλεπα να μπαίνει στο Πειραιά από τα μεγαθήρια-πολυκατοικίες που υπάρχουν τώρα...ευχαριστούμε τη φιλη σου...!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κοντινό πλάνο του Blue Monarch στο Κουσάντασι, σε πραγματικά άριστη κατάσταση.
BLUE_MONARCH_KUSADASI.jpg

πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## mastrokostas

> IMG_7389a.jpg
> 
> Και μια μοναδικη του φωτο, της φιλης μου Genine Lowe Konstantiniadi !


Πόσο κέφι είχαν αυτοί που σχεδίασαν αυτό το βαπόρι ?και αυτά τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα .....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

BLUE MONARCH.jpg BLUE MONARCH

12-9-08  Mε τη φορεσιά της Μοnarch Classic Cruises,τα σινιάλα της οποίας παρέπεμπαν σε Ηπειρωτική.

----------

